# Audible Physics NZ3AlBe review



## Winno (May 3, 2011)

First review.
Longer term review to come.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the review!!! I hope to hear this sometime soon!


----------



## Rishi S (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice Review Steve, Thank you


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

What's MSRP?


----------



## ben54b (May 30, 2014)

Can't wait to hear these winno. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Good Review


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Very excited to hear these. Great review!


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

In for price as well


----------



## boom_squid_2 (Jan 29, 2008)

mmiller said:


> What's MSRP?




^ that. 

Fancy metals sound expensive :mean:


----------



## ibzfiles (Mar 17, 2015)

nice review


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

boom_squid_2 said:


> ^ that.
> 
> Fancy metals sound expensive :mean:


Define "expensive." They aren't cheap, for sure. 

Try shooting an Email to [email protected] for more info.

Jay


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Winno, I just got myself a pair of these…can you tell me how many liters your spherical pods for them are??
PS..I know that I have asked this beofer, but can no longer find the answer…oops.


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

Winno said:


> First review.
> Longer term review to come.


Those sphere are from wood? How many liters?


----------



## Winno (May 3, 2011)

Hi guys. 
The pods are approximately 1 litre in volume. 
They're made from a plastic ball which has been glassed onto the A-pillar.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Winno said:


> Hi guys.
> The pods are approximately 1 litre in volume.
> They're made from a plastic ball which has been glassed onto the A-pillar.


Thanks!! LOVING those spherical enclosures!!! Looks like others (papain) run them in as small as .7 liter enclosure.

Are you running the AAT tweets with them??

If so, where did you mount the tweets??


----------



## Winno (May 3, 2011)

Thanks 
No, I run no tweeters with them. I simply don't need to and even judges have stated that I have all the treble I need and the quality of the treble is extremely good. 

The inside of each pod is fully sealed, Dynamatted, has a Deflex panel soliconed onto the inner surface behind the driver. They're very inert acoustically but they are unfinished. I still need to have them trimmed in black ceiling liner cloth. The carpet surface treatment is a temporary measure to minimize early secondary diffraction.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Winno said:


> Thanks
> No, I run no tweeters with them. I simply don't need to and even judges have stated that I have all the treble I need and the quality of the treble is extremely good.
> 
> The inside of each pod is fully sealed, Dynamatted, has a Deflex panel soliconed onto the inner surface behind the driver. They're very inert acoustically but they are unfinished. I still need to have them trimmed in black ceiling liner cloth. The carpet surface treatment is a temporary measure to minimize early secondary diffraction.



Well I guess I'll try them with and without the AAT to see what I like better. I also have other SQ tweets I could run them with, but no reason to if it sounds good as is. 

That being said, wonder why Rishi says that he runs them with TWO AAT tweets per side??


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm hoping to get a pair installed in my dash this week where I can run them with no low pass (wide band) or as dedicated midrange with tweeters on the pillars. With a few quick clicks with my P99 remote, I'll be able to switch between the 2 set ups. I'm really excited to hear these in the car as wide band - I loved them on my desk in speaker boxes. I'm looking forward to being able to demo these for folks who are thinking about purchasing a set.


----------

